# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Jetboat - someone spend my money

## PerazziSC3

Any experts on jetboats here? 
What i want is something big enough for 3 guys but probably most use will be two guys and a bit of gear. 

Will be used for river bashing.

What should i look for in terms of hull size and more importantly engine size? How much am i going to spend?

 @scottrods @mohawk @Spanners

----------


## Spanners

$10-50k
10 will get a used jetski motor wee boat..50 will get you a lot of overpriced bits in pretty colours that are better suited for some brand worshippers than actual use. Lol
3.5m ish is my suggestion for 3 up light and as a hunting setup. Any bigger and you are starting to get into real boat size. 
Heaps of vids on YouTube of wee boats. Most around 3m though

----------


## PerazziSC3

yeah i was thinking 3.5-3.7m. Powerplant @Spanners? what do i need to start looking for bearing in mind being reliable is a must

----------


## Spanners

I'm a BIG fan of the seadoo 4st motors. Heaps of grunt, reliable as hell. 
Marinised obviously, closed loop cooling, compact, reasonably light, wiring designed to be wet etc
Basically the same engine in 130, 155, 185, 215, 255 and 260 hp. Supercharger, mapping and injector size is about it. 
I have just brought another 2x 215 engines. That's makes 4 215s and a 155 available  :Have A Nice Day: 
Got some bits to poke 1 well over 300hp also. 
In saying that, you won't find a boat with one in for under $17k I wouldn't think simply due to engine price. Skis are around $10k if you buy one to wreck down for a boat thus bumping the price up. 
This topic will turn out to be a Chev v ford v nissan as no 2 people will have the same opinion.

----------


## scottrods

Basically you need something to cart around 300kg of blokes. 100kg of fuel and prob 100kg of crap. And it needs to get on the plane easily and be stable. So anyone reccomending a jetski powered unit should catch a reality pill. you will need a boat with a decent freeboard with all that weight on it. If you're running rivers then a Hamilton 212 will be too pricey for you. Look for a multiple stage older hamilton 752/772/773 or colorado 3 stage
 Min V6 pushing it.

----------


## R93

> Any experts on jetboats here? 
> What i want is something big enough for 3 guys but probably most use will be two guys and a bit of gear. 
> 
> Will be used for river bashing.
> 
> What should i look for in terms of hull size and more importantly engine size? How much am i going to spend?
> 
>  @scottrods @mohawk @Spanners


If I bought another river boat I would buy another Rakaia Marine with a Legacy or WRX  power plant and single stage Colorado unit.
Go out and have a look at what Keith does. Great Boats for SI rivers especially the coast.
They get where other boats can't and are light enough to move yourself when in strife. Mine had a 2.2 legacy and could get up with 2 blokes 2 deer couple of packs and a dog.
I went everywhere in mine.
I still have the use of a mates one that has a smaller motor in it and it does everything we need it to do.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## outdoorlad

PM me your email address & I'll send you a copy of an article I wrote a few years ago for the club on getting your first Jetboat.

Depends what you want to do with it & where? Fishing, playing, family boating, whitewater, adventure boating, hunting, water skiing, etc? A lot of people naively end up buying the wrong sort for what they want to use it for, I'd also strongly suggest you join Jetboating NZ & do there new boaters program & go on a few club runs, at least until you get a bit of experience.

Jet Boating New Zealand check out the forum, there's a section on project builds, etc

And lastly learn the river rules! It's not nice when some idiot who doesn't know them comes barreling at you on the wrong side or doesn't give way!

----------


## veitnamcam

> PM me your email address & I'll send you a copy of an article I wrote a few years ago for the club on getting your first Jetboat.
> 
> Depends what you want to do with it & where? Fishing, playing, family boating, whitewater, adventure boating, hunting, water skiing, etc? A lot of people naively end up buying the wrong sort for what they want to use it for, I'd also strongly suggest you join Jetboating NZ & do there new boaters program & go on a few club runs, at least until you get a bit of experience.
> 
> Jet Boating New Zealand check out the forum, there's a section on project builds, etc
> 
> And lastly learn the river rules! It's not nice when some idiot who doesn't know them comes barreling at you on the wrong side or doesn't give way!


Are they the same as international boating rules IE pass port to port?

----------


## Spanners

> Basically you need something to cart around 300kg of blokes. 100kg of fuel and prob 100kg of crap. And it needs to get on the plane easily and be stable. So anyone reccomending a jetski powered unit should catch a reality pill. you will need a boat with a decent freeboard with all that weight on it. If you're running rivers then a Hamilton 212 will be too pricey for you. Look for a multiple stage older hamilton 752/772/773 or colorado 3 stage
>  Min V6 pushing it.


Noah called.. He wants his Ark back...
It's pretty ignorant to think that ski powered boats don't have their place.
There is prob a lot more ski powered boats getting built at the moment than real sized boats.
2-3 people and gear for a hunting boat is exactly what everyone is building the mid 3m boats for.
I'd like to hear why 4 stroke 130-300+ hp all day long in a 100kg package, designed from the ground up as a marinised unit with a closed loop cooling system, waterproof wiring etc is not a reality?
400kg skis, with 60 litres of fuel on board with 3 people up doing 60mph effortlessly.. All day long.. Fair cry from a dirty old Holden v6 or a cabbage cutter engine in all respects..

----------


## mohawk

Scottrods , R93 , and outdoorlad (tony?) are very wise people and speak from experience  spanners  (that you don't seem too have alot off ).
Stay far away from the jetski rubbish if you want a decent reliable boat.
The perfect first boat is about 3.6 -4 mtr , commodore  3.8 , and a 2 stage pump .  Well set up it will pack any load you can fit in it and get close too 50 mph light. Motors are cheap as hell and idiot proof too and the pump will eat jetskis hole . (im running an LS1 on a 2 stage and getting 60mph @4800 if you wana go faster later on ).
Expect too pay 12 - 15 k for a good one and get someone from your local nzjba or your local jb shop too look first.


.

----------


## Spanners

Read from it what you will - I said at the start it would be Holden v ford v Nissan.
As I said, I'd like to hear why the suggested engine packages I listed aren't a reality and why they are 'rubbish'

----------


## BRADS

I'm with Spanners on this.
We have a 17 foot alloy with a Nissan V8 running through a berkley unit.
The berkley cavatates?? "Bad spelling" a bit in big white water but shit she flys, 60mph.
Seats 5 but it takes 5 too push her aswell.....
My mate and neighbour has a 12 foot alloy boat with 3 seats and and 225? Sport jet in it I no which I'd rather have.
Either way you'll throw lots of $$$ at it and have lots of fun :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mohawk

The pumps are rubbish spanners . The motors are great , but they lack the durability and life span that the bigger auto engines have.

----------


## Spanners

Post of mine went missing? @PerazziSC3 have a look at Josh James Kiwibushmans new boat. Bit small for my liking at 10ft - 13 would be ideal

----------


## mohawk

Left putz     right mint

----------


## mohawk

Kiwi jameses boat ???

If thats realy what you think you want , but even new they struggled too hook up and i saw the blade fly too bits on an aquatrax last year . Its normal for 6 inch pumps too eat themselves when the going gets tuff , and the harder they rev the faster they puke.
little boats are cool if you already have a propper one !!!

----------


## outdoorlad

> Are they the same as international boating rules IE pass port to port?


Yes, stay right in the channel your in, boats heading upstream give way to boats coming down stream, powered boats give way to all unpowered craft

----------


## mohawk

> I'm with Spanners on this.
> We have a 17 foot alloy with a Nissan V8 running through a berkley unit.
> The berkley cavatates?? "Bad spelling" a bit in big white water but shit she flys, 60mph.
> Seats 5 but it takes 5 too push her aswell.....
> My mate and neighbour has a 12 foot alloy boat with 3 seats and and 225? Sport jet in it I no which I'd rather have.
> Either way you'll throw lots of $$$ at it and have lots of fun
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Umm , no ones told him too buy a 17 with a mixed flow pump

----------


## BRADS

> Umm , no ones told him too buy a 17 with a mixed flow pump


Chill out bro, I merely was passing on what we had :Have A Nice Day: 
Have successfully boated most nz rivers with it :Have A Nice Day: 
Was merely saying if we started again like he is I'd look at a sport jet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Spanners

> The pumps are rubbish spanners . The motors are great , but they lack the durability and life span that the bigger auto engines have.


Subjectively...the pumps arnt all tarred with the he same brush. 
Yes - there are some junk.. However 6" 10 vane stainless stators don't wear At all, and the ally bronze ones are very resilient.

Not uncommon to see 400+ hrs on the NAs with ECU data showing 50% rpm use above 5000rpm.
supercharged will do the same with the required interval maintainance.
I know of as many failures from them being used infront of Scott 612s that have fallen apart, to actual witnessed engine component failures.
I do ALOT of work with them hence a bias obviously.

It makes little sense to me to put 200, 300?kg of engine and pump into a 12-13 ft boat. As said prior by someone, all adds to draft ultimately.
Majority of car engines underperform comparatively, are heavy and less fuel efficient. Why not evolve into the 2000s a bit?

Has to be others that agree with me as there are a bunch of ski engine specifics in production and getting developed - nozzles, intakes, reverse buckets, sand traps, complete jetunits..

----------


## Spanners

> Was merely saying if we started again like he is I'd look at a sport jet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As much as I hate what sportjet does with their intakes and exhausts, there are a couple of companies overseas doing some cool, stuff with them in regards to the pumps.
I believe the new impellers are designed in Canada, made here and shipped back... Performance gains are really good. Pity they are backwards and can't be grafted into other stuff.
Stainless stator inserts are the dogs bollox so im told.

----------


## mohawk

Its not uncommon for well maintained marine engines too clock over 4000 hrs  spanners . Its also not uncommon too find perfectly good carburated engines fitted brand new into jet boats , and the people putting them in there aint as dumb as you might think  :Wink:

----------


## Spanners

> Its not uncommon for well maintained marine engines too clock over 4000 hrs  spanners .


You mean 200,000hrs...  It's my job...  :Wink: 
Show me the man with 400 trouble free hrs on his dunny door or cabbage cutter engine in a boat and I'll buy him a beer.
Show me the man with 4000 on it, and I'll buy his boat  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mohawk

You make toilets ?

----------


## Spanners

> Its also not uncommon too find perfectly good carburated engines fitted brand new into jet boats , and the people putting them in there aint as dumb as you might think


Never said they were dumb, just in now day and age there is room to progress to different options especially technically based in a certain class; that being bigger than a traditional wee boat and smaller than a 'real' sized boat.

If you want to put a $500 scrap yard engine in your boat with a 1970s pump and fit it out on the same theme, then Whatever floats your boat literally, but at least open your eyes and experience other options before rubbishing them.  
Not everyone is stuck in the 90s  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Scottrods , R93 , and outdoorlad (tony?) are very wise people and speak from experience  spanners  (that you don't seem too have alot off ).
> Stay far away from the jetski rubbish if you want a decent reliable boat.
> The perfect first boat is about 3.6 -4 mtr , commodore  3.8 , and a 2 stage pump .  Well set up it will pack any load you can fit in it and get close too 50 mph light. Motors are cheap as hell and idiot proof too and the pump will eat jetskis hole . (im running an LS1 on a 2 stage and getting 60mph @4800 if you wana go faster later on ).
> Expect too pay 12 - 15 k for a good one and get someone from your local nzjba or your local jb shop too look first.
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for that Mohawk just what I'm after. Can you give me an accurate estimate on costs or where the savings can be made. Eg 3.6-4m Ali hull, engine and jet unit, trailer, seats wheel etc.

I see you're in Hamilton, I'm up that way for the next couple weeks if you no of any where I can go to see some boats

----------


## PerazziSC3

I'm thinking best bet is to buy a 2nd hand turnkey our budget is 15-20k and I see a few on trademe for that.  Seems to be a few long boats like 4.5m plus and don't think we are interested in then as no doubt wouldn't get up a lot of tighter place. 4m hull would be Macx I reckon.

----------


## BRADS

> I'm thinking best bet is to buy a 2nd hand turnkey our budget is 15-20k and I see a few on trademe for that.  Seems to be a few long boats like 4.5m plus and don't think we are interested in then as no doubt wouldn't get up a lot of tighter place. 4m hull would be Macx I reckon.


A little over budget but you wouldn't regret it.
These boats do everything very well :Have A Nice Day: 
https://touch.trademe.co.nz/motors/l...view/823731465


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

Yeah mate seen that one and was interested, looking closely at another similar on there, slightly smaller

----------


## BRADS

Yeah that impala is also a good all round river hull :Have A Nice Day: 
Those 132s are both cheap but not enough seats for your needs.
If anything in Hawkes Bay catches your eye let me no I'll go have a gander....the jet boating community is rather small so most boats are known.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mohawk

Yep , theres no way you can go wrong with a 151 . Great hull , excellent pump , good trailer but the motor is very old , very   heavy  and not that grunty.
I would offer him 3 grand less , use it as it is and putt together a Lexus, comy 3.8 , small block chev, or ls1 for it too replace the 3litre at a later date.
With the 3 liter in it Id pay 15-17
With an ls1 youd ask  20- 25 at a guess.

----------


## PerazziSC3

I'm thinking that 132a, the blue one and put a bench seat upfront or just a make shift 3rd seat in between. It's in Christchurch so can take for a test most likely. Yeah will do cheers for that.
Went and saw Mohawk yesterday and had a look at his big boat and also small boat. Gave me a good idea of what I'm after

----------


## mikee

> Its not uncommon for well maintained marine engines too clock over 4000 hrs  spanners . Its also not uncommon too find perfectly good carburated engines fitted brand new into jet boats , and the people putting them in there aint as dumb as you might think


Old man has a 141a with genuine 1200 hours on its current motor . Originally had a "marinised" Toyota Lexus V8 in it but it let go in the bottom end. Old man was so pissed off that he replaced it with a Brand New Volvo Penta 4.1 (carburetor-ed) and no issues at all since. Doesn't like electronics too much cause he reckens he is less likely to be stranded

----------


## BRADS

Yes you couldn't wrong with that 132 at that price. Just check the chev looks ok and the bottom of the boat is not destroyed.
As Mohawk said that 151 is a little underpowered but would be a very nice boat :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Yes you couldn't wrong with that 132 at that price. Just check the chev looks ok and the bottom of the boat is not destroyed.
> As Mohawk said that 151 is a little underpowered but would be a very nice boat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep the 151 ticks the size box but with size you get weight and probably a bit harder to get unstuck! I think the 132 will be about perfect size with a bit of seat rearrangement and should have grunt

----------


## BRADS

> Yep the 151 ticks the size box but with size you get weight and probably a bit harder to get unstuck! I think the 132 will be about perfect size with a bit of seat rearrangement and should have grunt


Maybe try fit a bucket seat in the middle set back a bit.
Our first jet boat was a jet 32 it had a bench seat......unless you have a full seat it's hard to stay in one spot when you are throwing it around/bouncing of stuff. Buckets are better IMO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

Yeah I think there is a little bench in the engine cover behind the seats already. Good point about the bench that could piss you off

----------


## mikee

> Yep the 151 ticks the size box but with size you get weight and probably a bit harder to get unstuck! I think the 132 will be about perfect size with a bit of seat rearrangement and should have grunt


From personal experience over 40 years " its always a little harder to get unstuck" no matter what

Note: I am the only one in the family to have a real boat, Father and brother both have Jets

----------


## mohawk

If you put alittle thought into it a bench could be quickly swaped in and out too suit your needs.  You also have resale on your side if you find its too small at a later date .
Both boats will be heavy bastards when properly stuck any way .

----------


## BRADS

> From personal experience over 40 years " its always a little harder to get unstuck" no matter what
> 
> Note: I am the only one in the family to have a toy boat, Father and brother both have real boats


Fixed :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Fixed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmmmm let me see 141a in Tasman bay or 6.6m Fizz boat. I know what I would rather be in  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

> Mmmmmm let me see 141a in Tasman bay or 6.6m Fizz boat. I know what I would rather be in


Yup, the 10' dinghy. I want to see if I can squeeze back into a kayak.

----------


## BRADS

> Mmmmmm let me see 141a in Tasman bay or 6.6m Fizz boat. I know what I would rather be in


Least the jet boat can do both :Have A Nice Day: 
I wouldn't want to be at sea in a 141 but a 161 would be ok :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Least the jet boat can do both
> I wouldn't want to be at sea in a 141 but a 161 would be ok
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only if you like watching the waves come over the bow, along the deck and over the winscreen onto you laps.

For what Perrazi wants I would personally be looking at a 141 as its a nice compromise for river work (depending where you will generally be boating) big enough to take all that extra gear (and people) you seem to get. My brother has a 141 copy with a nissan motor in it with a remapped ECU . Its got bags of power without being a V8. He spends quite a bit of time playing in the Ashburton River so it works in smaller rivers too

Marine and General Jet boats for fishing, hunting and adventure. Designed and built by Huntjet Jet Boats  here in Nelson are building small Jet boats but the ones I have seen you would more likely "put on" rather than "get into"

----------


## BRADS

Agreed, no fun being out in waves that big for us land lovers thow :Have A Nice Day: 
The 141 doesn't  seem as popular as the 151 or 152 at least in the north island.
Seems odd given that's the same just half a foot shorter.
The short nose would be a disadvantage in big white water I guess?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## scottrods

Best days of a boat owners life.

the day he buys it
the day he sells it

 :Have A Nice Day: 

My experience of jets is building these bad boys



And my mate Stu71's colorado.

I think 50years of running jets behind car engines vs maybe 5-10yrs of jetski units dropped into boats will tell which one has more mileage and durability.

----------


## PerazziSC3

So I now have a jetboat in my garage, thanks guys

----------


## Gibo

This one? I bags a seat  :Grin: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFmu...Y#action=share

----------


## Ryan

> So I now have a jetboat in my garage, thanks guys


I hope some pictures are in the pipeline...

----------


## PerazziSC3

Didn't take any pictures on the water but sure goes well. Had it farkin stuck on the riverbank already but lucky we had 3 of us.
Details are 
Hamilton 132a 4m Ali hull
350 chev
Hamilton 3 stage unit

Jumps up on the plane pretty good and seats 3 people. Heaps of space for gear on engine cover and in bay.

Cheers to @mohawk who has helped out with heaps of advice, have had him on the phone good knows how many times and have sorted a few little issues.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

:Cool:  now it just needs a turboed Toyota or Nissan v8  :Thumbsup:

----------


## scoped

na more like a jet ski motor  :Sick:

----------


## mohawk

Nice ride.
Rear mount starter , D2 forward/reverse , Kodiak mixer , are all good things too see ....  front bench came up ok too .
I had a big trailer plug on my wiring loom that was always playing up so keep an eye on it and if something don't work give it a wack .

----------


## outdoorlad

Nice, you'll have a lot of fun, get a couple of push poles if it didn't come with some. If you want a driving lesson & some tips on river reading I'd be happy to go for a spin with you.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Here's the beast in action!

----------


## JoshC

Is that a selfie stick being used on a jet boat?....   :Wtfsmilie:  I'm usually too busy holding on for dear life when my mates are driving to worry about taking photos!

----------


## BRADS

> Is that a selfie stick being used on a jet boat?....   I'm usually too busy holding on for dear life when my mates are driving to worry about taking photos!


Wait till they come to a sudden stop.................
We where way up the Dart river once, universal started beating itself up big time........
Old man was driving, I jumped over the back seats lifted the engine cover and went in beside the V8 to have a look see at the terrible noise.....
Right then the old man hit some shallow water ( in a big fuck of river....) and we came to a complete STOP.....I carried on like a Patriot missile for anther 40 odd yards before hitting Mother Earth real hard.....I learnt a lesson then that has stuck forever. :Have A Nice Day:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

No selfie stick. I've trained a rainbow trout to use the camera.

The biggest problem with this project to I lose a heap of camera's when other muppets spook my fish. Getting them to jump out of the water and hit the button at the same time is the point of difference between other trout trainers and myself. I believe I've master the art of this.

The next step is to teach the trout to sky dive with the camera.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Lastly, Jock is going well driving the boat, we only got airborne once.

----------


## JoshC

> Wait till they come to a sudden stop.................
> We where way up the Dart river once, universal started beating itself up big time........
> Old man was driving, I jumped over the back seats lifted the engine cover and went in beside the V8 to have a look see at the terrible noise.....
> Right then the old man hit some shallow water ( in a big fuck of river....) and we came to a complete STOP.....I carried on like a Patriot missile for anther 40 odd yards before hitting Mother Earth real hard.....I learnt a lesson then that has stuck forever. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We did the Dart last weekend, took a relative new river boater with us. He was stuck twice within 30 metres of the lake  :Grin: 

River runs pretty dirty due to the lake. The lake is pretty impressive, a few guys got their boats up into it over xmas. One is still sitting on the river bed in a deep hole up there though...

We hit a railway iron once that was just under the surface, it stopped us dead in our tracks, I got two black eyes and a crooked nose from headfirsting into the windscreen. Mate cracked a couple of ribs as he caught the windscreen flying out over the front. Boat had a foot long gash through the bottom right up beside the motor. Good times.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> We did the Dart last weekend, took a relative new river boater with us. He was stuck twice within 30 metres of the lake 
> 
> River runs pretty dirty due to the lake. The lake is pretty impressive, a few guys got their boats up into it over xmas. One is still sitting on the river bed in a deep hole up there though...
> 
> We hit a railway iron once that was just under the surface, it stopped us dead in our tracks, I got two black eyes and a crooked nose from headfirsting into the windscreen. Mate cracked a couple of ribs as he caught the windscreen flying out over the front. Boat had a foot long gash through the bottom right up beside the motor. Good times.


After reading that im not so keen to make one now  :Sad: 

Was thinking 500ci with 6pounds of boost 

Now im studying steel hull  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## outdoorlad

Sandy shelfs are the worst, you stop instantly! @JoshC have you been into the rock burn pool on the Dart, that's a neat wee spot to visit.

----------


## Scouser

Fuk, you guys have got better/worse injuries than 'rodeo riders'........

----------


## JoshC

> Sandy shelfs are the worst, you stop instantly! @JoshC have you been into the rock burn pool on the Dart, that's a neat wee spot to visit.


Yes sand bars stop boats on a dime. In our big jet boat (7.8m alloy hardtop) we use for crossing our local bars we've hit sand bars a few times at 60+kmph and sand stops the boat within metres...no sliding at all. The estuary channel changes all the time and at 1/2 tide or less you really have to go hammer down. I always make sure passengers are holding on properly or wedged in between the cabin wall and the seats as we make the ~2km run out to the bar. Once you're in the surf you're safe! Haha. Most times you're sweet but there have been occasions when we've only made a few hundred metres from the trailer  :Grin: 


Yep been in there a few times. Was back in there last weekend for lunch. Looking down into it from the lookout bridge at the top is pretty freaky. I came screaming up the creek quite quick because it was pretty low and there were about 20-30 inflatable kayaks in there choking the pool up, fortunately the guide had heard us coming and told them to keep out of our way. . Guides were top blokes/chicks, their job looked like fun but they reckoned it was a bit like herding cats with absolutely no control over where they were going!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spudattack

How to take care of those pesky sand bars....

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...622133&fref=nf

----------


## Titanium

> Sandy shelfs are the worst, you stop instantly! @JoshC have you been into the rock burn pool on the Dart, that's a neat wee spot to visit.


I used to stay in the Rockburn hut for weeks on end about 25 years ago. The dart river jet boat operator used to tell all his clients that a hermit lives there(I was only 20),they'd leave me all sorts of goodies.

----------

